# Experienced opinions please?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My current sonar is a lowrance elite 4xhdi. Until recently it has served its purpose well for what I do. However, recently I have started to try to perfect the art of trolling inland lakes for saugeye. I'd like to upgrade to a better suited unit with an accurate speedometer, gps, and structure scan if possible. I'm not a pro, and I have a family and a budget, so I can't justify spending the dough for the best off the best. In your more experienced opinions, what models should I be looking at?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Any unit that is compatible with Navionics would be your best bet for trolling. The details are incredible, plus you can update weekly, or even daily if you prefer. You will be able to follow any depth of contour lines, breaks, points, etc. The GPS also reads your speed, so you will get precise readings.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the navionics app on my phone, but it would be much nicer on a bigger screen. 

I'm not brand loyal, but I own a couple lowrance units, so I'm semi used to them. But a lot of guys swear by hummingbird. Which brand would you recommend and why?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

buddy has a tablet with the app takes that with him for bigger screen


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the iPilot link system which is only compatible with Hummingbird. But I have had Lowrance units in the past also. All the electronics nowadays are excellent. Each have different features that they offer. So it really comes down to personal preference. I have a friend that uses Raymarine units, and they are probably the best units that I have seen in operation.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Best bang for your buck, in my opinion, Lowrance HDS7 Gen2 Touch with 83/200 primary transducer and LSS2 StructureScan transducer combo (000-10778-001). Add a Navionics HotMaps Platinum chip (HMPT-E6). I ran that setup for 3 years, and liked it so much, upgraded to the larger screen HDS9 Gen2 Touch earlier this year. The Gen2 Touch units are being phased out, due to the new Gen3 units. But if you scour around, some retailers still have some in inventory and discounted. Or, there are usually a few new and used ones on Ebay.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would look at getting a graph that can come bundled with the Navionics chip... saves you money there. I run simrad and Lowrance and I like the sonarchart live feature that you can do with the Navionics app paired to a wifi gps sonar. Really helps me out


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you get a new graph yet?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not yet. It's been pretty busy at the shop and the kids have had me running all over with tournaments on the weekends.


----------

